# RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum Deutsch Patch



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Hab mir das oben erwähnte Spiel grade bei Steam geholt und gesehen das es auf Englisch ist und man InGame auch nichts ändern kann... Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Gibt's für die Platinum Version keine Deutsche Sprachdatei? Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, danke!


----------



## Astimon (16. Juli 2013)

Das geht auch nicht Ingame. Bei Steam kannst du im Steam-Programm selbst die Sprache ändern.

Steam-Praxis: Sprache ändern, Sprachdateien für Spiele


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juli 2013)

Astimon schrieb:


> Das geht auch nicht Ingame. Bei Steam kannst du im Steam-Programm selbst die Sprache ändern.
> 
> Steam-Praxis: Sprache ändern, Sprachdateien für Spiele


 
Das geht bei dem Spiel nicht... Den Reiter "Sprache" gibt es nicht -.-'


----------



## Eiche (17. Juli 2013)

wenn wunderts 





> *Sprachen:* Englisch


 vielleicht per ini änderung?


----------



## Ion (17. Juli 2013)

Gibt im Netz dazu massig Fragen.
Nachdem was ich bis jetzt erfahren habe, lassen sich wohl die Texte in Deutsch ändern, das Spiel stürzt dann aber ab, sofern man bestimmte Achterbahnen bauen will.
Ich hab zum Glück noch das Original hier liegen, in dieser Version sind über 10 Sprachen enthalten. 
Eine Frage wäre, ob sich die deutschen Dateien der Retail-Version auf die Steam-Version übertragen lassen.

Da ich die Steam-Version des Spiels dummerweise gekauft habe, bevor mir meine Freundin das Original in die Hand drückte (das sie seit 9 Jahren besitzt!), habe ich genug Zeit es mal zu testen


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juli 2013)

Toll -.-' die hätten doch bei Steam ruhig mal erwähnen können das das Spiel auf englisch ist ...


----------



## Timblutaxt (17. Juli 2013)

Steht doch bei Steam immer mit dabei. Da warst du eher zu schnell mit dem Kauf.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Toll -.-' die hätten doch bei Steam ruhig mal erwähnen können das das Spiel auf englisch ist ...


Steht da auch.


----------



## Nasenbaer (6. August 2013)

Lösung siehe hier:

Enable more languages for this game - Steam Users' Forums


----------

